# bad shoulder



## harleyride (Dec 24, 2007)

new user here,
I am wondering if anyone out there has had a shoulder relacement? If so, how did it affect your shooting. This is the only thing I am worried about with this proceedure, that I won't be able to shoot a bow again, at least right handed.
Thanks,


----------



## takos (Dec 3, 2007)

I tore my labrum (in three places) and rotator cuff playing lacrosse, had surgery in April, and am shooting 60 pounds comfortably now. Good luck


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

*I think age may have a factor!*

For the recovery that is!
I too tore my labrum up with the cuff. Still have alot of strength but pain is a factor. Very nervous and apprehensive about going under the knife?? Will get some second opinions and a cortizone shot is planned down the road for me first. 
Takos how long was your recovery? that is a big concern.
Good luck!
Still shooting 70# but considering going down to 60# makes alot sense.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

:dontknow: Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## takos (Dec 3, 2007)

I started therapy 8 weeks after surgery. 4 times a week, and was released 5 or 6 weeks after. My advice is that you follow all your doctors recommendations, I might have pushed it a little bit by starting physical activity too early (I'm impatient). Also, age may factor in when recovering, I'm seventeen and recovered fully in 5 months.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk harleyride. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to AT.........poppa


----------



## rackaholic (Aug 4, 2005)

Hello, and welcome to AT. Some of us older guys who've abused our bodies in the line of hardcore manual labor,(either work or play) can be happy that technology will allow us to pull much less weight than we had to in the past to get the job done............Cheers!


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

:bump2:


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey Harleyride, I have a friend that I shoot with. He was a power lifter in ealier years and he had his shoulder replace a couple of years ago. It took him a while to get back in shape, but he shoots fine. He needs to get the other shoulder replaced sometime in the future. He's been shooting archery for almost 40 years and he's still going.

BTW, Welcome, nice to see a fellow Harley rider here...


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

Hopefully all turns out well.

:wave3: Hello and :welcome: to AT.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's a bump for you Harleyride


----------

